# Jess kidded! Link to pictures (pg 5)



## chubbydog811 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have 3 goats that are bred right now:
Lady (not yet pictured) is a 3 year old Lamancha/Nubian. Due March 10th.
Bess: 5 year old Saanen/Alpine. Due March 17th.
Jess: Almost 2 year old registered Saanen. Due April 20th.

Lady and Bess are bred to my older registered Saanen buck. Jess is bred to my younger reg. Saanen buck. I will upload some pictures of them when it stops snowing!

This is Bess. She already is getting huge!















And Jess. She's not showing much, but I thought she deserved a spot  (ps. Yes, I know she is a bit skinny...Been feeding her as much as I can! Has also been de-wormed.)









She wasn't too interested in showing off her rear for us  


Also, I'm having a brain cramp - it is the right side that is the "kid side", right? That is one of those things where I know the answer, but then I question myself, and think around circles trying to figure it out.

It's going to be a long 2 months! I'm already starting to get my kidding kit together and planning on how to "tag" the kids so I know which kid came from which doe (planning on bottle raising, that is the reason for tagging)  I just can't help it!  Everyone is making me impatient with all of their kids coming!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 12, 2011)

They're looking good. Good luck with birthing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool! We should be posting kidding alerts and pictures around the same time!  *gives you a high five* My 3 girls are due to kid between mid-March through mid-April! 

*Edited to add: * I had never heard about a "kid side"? IS it their right side? if so... I need to check my girls! Can you tell by looking at that side roughly how many they will give birth to?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, right side is the kid side, left side is the rumen.

No, you can't tell much of anything by looking.  If only! :/


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks! I thought it was the right, but then I saw on another forum that it was the left, then I questioned my original knowledge!


Livinwright farm: I'm sure you are feeling that desperate need for babies too then!! 
I get so excited when I can finally feel kids in their bellies...So fun! 

I had a doe last year (she hurt her leg badly, it healed, then went through that 2 times after before she hurt it bad enough that her lower leg fell off  ..Her kid was born by c-section but she died on the table) A few days before her kid came, she bit onto my hand in a friendly way while I was sitting with her and gently placed it on her side...I figured, oh, she's itchy, ok...Nope! As soon as she did it, her kid started kicking 

I think that was the best moment I've ever had with my goats. Truly priceless!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking good!

FWIW, the farther along they get the more you *may* be able to see the babies moving inside.

Last year my doe was laying down on her left side and I saw this huge protruding "thing" poking out of her side.  She let me feel it a bit and I figured out it was a hoof!

I have a doe due 2/8/11 and she's HUGE - first freshner, udder is starting to build, but I haven't seen any movement because she doesn't like to sit around much.  Anytime I walk in she gets up to see if I have any goodies for her


----------



## warthog (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice looking goats, but the waiting is awful.  Good Luck


----------



## julieq (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice does!  We have three kidding around the same time hopefully, so we'll all be sending in photos at once!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 12, 2011)

It's freaky when you see a foot protruding!  

About 6 weeks out you'll start to feel them on the right flank just in front of the udder.  I'll also feel them up higher, at the widest part of the doe horizontal to the ground.  Sometimes it's obvious kicking, other times it's just sort of a light fluttering feeling.  I'm sure there's a better description... someone help me out!   Anyway, it's magical.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 12, 2011)

UPDATES!! : I was doing my daily "rear" check yesterday, and I found that my 1st doe due (Lady) is starting to bag up already!! She is due March 10th. Though I'm not going to be surprised if she goes a little early - she didn't bag up until 2-3 weeks before kidding last year. 
I'm betting she has a big single (of course, with hopes of more hehe)...

My second doe, Bess, is getting rather plump, but not bagging up yet. This is Bess' first year with us, so I don't know how/when she usually does things. 

Jess, doesn't look different at all, but she also isn't due until April (giggles)

Oh the fun of waiting for kids!! Too excited 


I'm going to update pictures in a little bit.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

My 2 does and (unfortunately) my doeling are expecting within a month or so... not entirely sure when the doeling's mom was bred. I felt her(Momma) right side(between her leg and belly) a few weeks ago and could feel a light fluttering... WAY cool to feel!  She has been getting overly nice to me... I think just for the scritches and massages.

One of my bucklings was all over her today... not sure why... any ideas?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Hormones.

As long as you know she's bred, I'd just chaulk it up to hormones.  But I'd probably separate the buck out so he doesn't try to breed her while pregnant.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Hormones.
> 
> As long as you know she's bred, I'd just chaulk it up to hormones.  But I'd probably separate the buck out so he doesn't try to breed her while pregnant.


Already done. Although, I feel horrible having both my bucklings in, effectively, lockdown until I can get their new seperate barn built. :/ 

Also, is it normal for a doe to start swishing(flagging?) her tail in the last month of pregnancy? If so, is this any kind of indication as to how close she is to kidding?
_Nevermind, I just spoke with one of the other members on here privately and they said that given that Momma's belly is SOLID it is just her being hormonally weird...  guess I'm just a nervous new goatie mom.. it is good to know for sure though.  _

My family has come to the conclusion that we will take the more costly route with the soon arriving kids, and immediately seperate them to be bottle raised.  We will be whethering any bucklings we decide to keep for land clearers, and selling off others to the Greeks...  doelings will be land clearers until they are old enough for freshening.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 22, 2011)

Finally got the new pictures uploaded!!

First is lady:













Bess:








Lady is starting to bag up (not too full though!) and Bess hasn't started at all...

I bought a few dairy kids today to hold me over as well  This always seems to happen


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 3, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Finally get to say I am on kid watch!! WOOT!!   

...Erm...Um...Sorry  Very excited!

Lady is looking pretty close. Her udder is getting rather large, ligs are VERY soft, and she is starting to drop...Not ready yet, but definitely close. 

I remember from last year, the day before she had her kid, she dropped, and got very "skinny", and got the huge udder the night before. She was also very off that day. I picked it right up - me:She's going to kid today...15 minutes later, KID!! 

hehe...Anyway...I'll post pictures as soon as I have some


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 5, 2011)

This wait is killing me!! 
Lady bagged up A LOT last night! Ligs are almost non-existent, but I know with her, ligs are not a tell tale sign.
It's funny though, I checked Bess this morning (due exactly a week after Lady) and she is actually looking like she might go at the same time as Lady. Her udder got huge over night, and ligs are VERY soft. 
Wouldn't it figure if Lady went late, and Bess went early? I swear they do these things on purpose (knowing that I am pulling all kids and bottle feeding, this should make more sense why I might go crazy!)

I did Lady's birthing hair cut too...Looks absolutely awful. My young gelding trashed my clippers, so the attachments don't fit on it...Ya, it looks pretty bad...


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 10, 2011)

Lady kidded!! Twins - girl and boy. Both look like their Saanen daddy, with tiny little ears like their LamanchaX mom!! YAY!!

I was gone all day (of course) but she was kind enough to wait to start pushing until I got home and walked in her stall - literally, I pulled in, went in the stall, she let out this awful yell, then started pushing...Very exciting! This was the first birth I have gotten to witness!


First question...How much should they be eating? I know how often (every few hours) but how much? 
I am bottle feeding, so they are already tucked away in their warm kennel (in my room of course). The boy ate 3oz, the girl ate 5oz.

Now to milking - Lady's udder is HUGE...But I only got 8oz out (glad I have the powder on hand for an emergency!)...How long will it take her to release it, and how often should I be milking her?

Pictures coming soon...I just barely sat down!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea!  
Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  Wish I knew on the feeding & milking.... when we first got our little herd and Pup needed bottle feeding, we just followed the directions on the kid milk replacer.... I too would like to know this info, as I may have babies that require bottle feeding this year, and we are planning on doing dam's milk to feed.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 13, 2011)

I got a few pictures of the kids finally (got sick the day after they were born, so I wasn't doing too much!) Hopefully it's sunny soon so I can get a few better pictures of them playing outside...I honestly have no idea which goat is which unless I check their "parts". They look exactly alike! The boy is a little shorter, but other than that, they are identical... Of course... 






Should add- if you click on the picture and go to the album it came from, you will be able to see some of both goats!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute! I love those little ears. 

We've had sets of twins where we couldn't tell them apart. We put different colored cat sized collars on them (with those plastic safety snaps so they can get loose in an emergency) so we know who is who.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm thinking I might have to do that if my friend ends up not wanting the boy. I can't tell them apart at all! I'll think I have it, then I look, and no...
I was actually surprised that she had kids with elf ears - I figured they might be a little shorter, but not tiny!! I'm happy though. I'm planning on keeping the girl - I wanted another doe with short ears, and I'm really liking her confirmation/personality (love the boy's as well, but I don't have any use for another mixed boy!) I was kind of surprised they were both off white too...It's funny to see which traits are dominant in them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

Very Cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 14, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 14, 2011)

Very pretty kids!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 14, 2011)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bess is finally almost there! Her udder got HUGE since yesterday afternoon, belly dropped, her ligs are gone, and her back end is starting to get that hunched look...
Almost there!!!  

She is looking rather large right now too...I bet she can't wait to be relieved of some weight as well! Poor girl. Hopefully have some baby pictures soon


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2011)

We will be here waiting.....


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bess kidded! Twin boys  
I'm not too hurt that I only got boys...I have a friend who reserved 2 boys, but I would have liked a girl out of her 

I thought she looked off this morning. Went back out around 9am to get her stall ready for kidding, and guess who is in labor? 
She started seriously pushing around 10ish...Then had them between 1030/11...At least she let me clean the stall first and put hay down 
Had to help a little on the first kid - she was having a very hard time getting him out, finally saw his nose so I grabbed his feet and helped her along. Second came right out. I got a little worried at first- 2 bubbles came out at the same time, and she was struggling, so I was pretty relieved to see one set of feet!

Anyway...I'll post some pictures either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the healthy kids, will be looking for pics!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 17, 2011)

We are finally on the home stretch for kidding! Jess is due on Wed., though I'm not sure if she will make it that long!
I did her pre-kidding hair cut, and she looked relatively normal for being 3 days away. Ligs were still there (though soft), udder was so-so for fill-age.
Checked her a few minutes ago, and went 
Her udder got pretty big since this morning, her ligs are almost completely gone, she is acting off (as well as her stall mate), and her "hoo hoo" got very "V" shaped (jutting out) and pink/swollen since this morning 

I would say we are pretty close!! YAY!!! 

And I never got any pictures of the 2 twin boys  I got sick/busy and never had time. I will have to get some pictures of the boy that I decided to keep as a pet (he was way too cute/friendly to sell, and I need a friend for my soon to be whether.) The other boy went to his new home as soon as he was disbudded.


Anyway, I will get pictures loaded all at the same time - after Jessy kids!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW, Congrats on the twin bucklings!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 18, 2011)

We've got kids!  
I had that feeling she was going to go today - I left class early for that reason! Got home just in time for her to get into serious labor...After about an hour, we had twins! A buck and a doe.
I'm glad I got at least one doe out of her. These guys are purebred Saanens, and can be registered. 
The doe presented with a nose and one hoof, but between me going in to find the leg, and Jess pushing, she came out after a few tries. The boy slid right out  First words out of my mouth when I saw that? "Seriously Jess, one leg?" lol She didn't want to make it too easy!

  I'm so excited! Now I need to figure out registered names and get their paper work sent in  I might need some help from you guys! I'll have to dig out the parents papers to find their registered names 


Edited to add: Pictures will get uploaded tonight - My friend took a ton for me (birthing and everything!) so I'll get those up as soon as she sends them to me!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS *!!!!!*  
Way to go Jess!


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww I am going to cry I am getting so jealous all these babies coming... just kidding 

That is wonderful glad you got a doe  Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.2019291725119.120098.1328670052


Here is a link to my facebook page with a few pictures of the twins...It's too time consuming to load them to webshots then onto here


----------



## PattySh (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on your  new little buckling and doeling!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the new kids!  One of each, boy AND a girl...everyone at my place is a little jealous of ya'll!  Too cool!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 19, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------

